# New guy, 10x24 Wards 700 Lathe



## JRaut (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey folks, excited newbie here just getting into hobby machining. I've never owned a lathe before, but have been looking for one for a while now. Big watcher of the YouTube machinist folks.

I'll be picking up this beauty on Monday, and am stoked to start making some chips. Looks pretty darn complete and original to me, with tons of tooling and attachments (4-jaw, 5C collets/adapter/closer, steady rest, follow rest, etc.). Based on representations made to me by the seller and the following YouTube video, it runs great, including both power carriage and cross feed.





Based on the serial number (5794), I understand it was born in 1943. Model number is "04TLC-700A".

No idea how much wear there currently is in the bed or spindle. I don't foresee doing any high-precision work---at least not right away---so I'm not all that concerned. And as for threading, I haven't been spoiled by a quick-change gearbox, so having to deal with change gears is better than no lathe at all. (That said, while it looks like there are a bunch of gears provided, I don't know if all are present.)

A few questions for all you old Logan pros:
(1) What do you guys think?
(2) Any idea what's going on with the compound? The standard type compound isn't there, but what's in its place looks to be an old casting with some type of cam-action lever, potentially an option on the original? Either way, looks like it was most recently used for single-op threading or something. Figuring out how to get a toolpost on there will obviously be one of the first things I do.
(3) Any idea if that small dividing head was an original option? And does anyone know the purpose of (what I would describe to be) the 'geared faceplate'?
(4) I don't know what's in any of the drawers yet. Hoping for a bunch more goodies.
(5) Anything else I should know about?
(6) What's a good first project? I'm quite mechanically inclined, and have done a bunch of woodworking. So I don't mind biting off more than some can chew.

All the best, and thanks in advance,
Jeff // Berkeley, CA


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 10, 2018)

I think you did real good..nice lathe with lots of tooling..have fun..be safe..


----------



## dlane (Mar 10, 2018)

Interesting cross slide, nice cabinet, lathe should serve you well.
Welcome to HM.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 10, 2018)

I like the stand, it fits the lathe well both physically and aesthetically, and has lots of room for "stuff."


----------



## rambin (Mar 10, 2018)

ok since nobody else is asking...whats that big handle for on the end of the countershaft?  ive never seen that on this model logan?   never seen anything like that compound b4 either and I have the manual which shows all the wards/logan options in the era....   wish I had got 1/4 of the goodies with mine that's quite the catch


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 10, 2018)

Sweet!  Almost looks like a big jeweller's lathe, especially with that cabinet and all the tooling.  I'm guessing the handle is to lift the motor to take tension off the belt and change speeds.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.   It looks as though you've found a nice machine with more than an average amount of tooling.  Having
it set up for collets is a real bonus.  Hard to tell from the pics on your cross slide tool, but if it cams the tool away from the work
and then returns it to the same position then it could have been used for threading.  Perhaps the seller can fill you in when you pick
it up.  It would make sense to find a compound on eBay and equip it with an AXA toolpost.  There are several threads regarding
toolposts, but basically which one you buy depends on the budget.  Names that come up frequently for Chinese posts are Shars
and Phase II, though of course there are others, and at a higher price there are American tool posts from Dorian and Aloris.
Sometimes decent used toolposts show up on eBay as well.

When you look at the machine, make sure everything works.  Run the chucks through their full range of movement.  The machine
will have wear, but if you bring a micrometer you can measure the thickness of the bed at the back at several points to get a
reading on how badly it's worn.  The spindle bearings should be smooth: replacement parts are available but they cost about $250.00
from Logan. 

Let us know how it goes, and be sure to ask questions as they come up.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 10, 2018)

I've seen that lathe on Ebay, did you buy it from an outfit in So Cal? Forget the name- Amiron something..
Nice cabinet and tools
Mark


----------



## JRaut (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow, thanks for all the great replies so far.

@markba633csi:
You're right on; Amiron down in Oxnard. I live up in Berkeley, so it'll be quite a trek down there, but he gave me quite a good deal on it, and it appears to be in better condition and is certainly much better equipped than anything I've seen up here on Craigslist.

@Nogoingback:
That's a bunch of good, useful information. I'll let you guys know what the deal is with the cross slide when I get my eyes on it. But looking more closely, I think you may be right about the cam action for threading. Maybe that was an option with the turret styles lathes? Seems similarly production oriented if that's what it is.

There seem to be a few compounds available on eBay currently (though they ain't free...), so I'm not too worried about getting a setup that works. I'll start looking in earnest once I figure out exactly what I need. As for the toolpost, I don't need anything super high end, but want to get something that isn't made of pot metal. I'll pick up a used something-or-other off ebay.

I intend on bringing a few different micrometers and a dial test indicator w/ magnetic base. With those I should be able to get a pretty good feel for how clapped out it is, or if it's still in pretty good shape. Any sense of how much bed wear or spindle runout should make me walk away?


----------



## JRaut (Mar 10, 2018)

@rambin:
Good question about the big handle on the countershaft. There really are _two_ handles back there. One is surely for moving the motor to detension the strap. Not sure what the other is for.


----------



## stevep (Mar 10, 2018)

the device on your new lathe is a relieving attachment, this was used to relieve the back edge of homemade involute gear cutters , probably made by using the button cutter method, the gearing to the headstock had to be adjustable depend on the # of teeth in the cutter, this could also be used to relieve homemade gear hobs,  I would be very much interested in some close up pictures


----------



## JRaut (Mar 10, 2018)

stevep said:


> the device on your new lathe is a relieving attachment, this was used to relieve the back edge of homemade involute gear cutters



This must be what you're talking about... rad.

That probably explains, in part, the small dividing head and that "geared faceplate" (to the left of the 4-jaw chuck).


----------



## T. J. (Mar 10, 2018)

Regarding the two handles, the one that is closest to the headstock is for loosening the flat belt to change positions. The one on the end of the countershaft is not original. My only thought is that it's possibly a brake?


----------



## rambin (Mar 10, 2018)

I have no idea what it is but I cant see putting a brake there either... when you disconnect power from the motor it stops pretty fast. guess we gotta get the original poster to pull on the handle and see what happens!


----------



## JRaut (Mar 10, 2018)

Picking up the lathe on Monday, so I'll definitely post back here with more info when I know more.


----------

